# vipssportssw.com 1 pont away from a perfect 5-0.



## david cushing (Nov 3, 2017)

We posted our first plays last sunday. The ATLANTA FALCONS -6 up 5 with 3 minutes to go on the jets 20 yard line, were about to go in for a score but 3 penalties pushed them back to the JET 45 yard line and had to punt.1 point from 5-0.NFL WEEK 9 we have 4 VERY STRONG PLAYS.FREE PLAY DENVER BRONCOS + 7 1/2.For more PLAYS feel free to check us out.www.vipsportssw.com


----------



## david cushing (Nov 4, 2017)

This was an email to all clients SUNDAYS NFL 10/7/17 PANTHERS LIONS OVER 43. CARDINALS EAGLES UNDER 45. CHIEFS TEXANS OVER 45 1/2. TITANS - 2 1/2. JETS PICK EM. PACKERS + 3 -120. VIKINGS - 3.These are point system plays where the numbers aren't even close should have a HUGE advantage!!!

For obvious reasons we didn't want to share the cllents name..Results PANTHERS LIONS WENT OVER 1 WIN.CARDINALS EAGLES WENT UNDER 2 WINS .CHIEFS TEXANS WENT WAY OVER 3 WINS TITANS LOST 16-10 TO MIAMI.In our analogy marriota was supposed to play but didn't.1 LOSS JETS WON AT A PICKEM 4 WINS PACKERS WON OUTRIGHT OVER DALLAS 5 WINS AND THE LAST GAME A MONDAY NIGHT GAME VIKINGS WON BY 3 -3 BUT A FAKE PUNT FOR CHICAGO FOR A TOUCHDOWN AND A TIPPED BALL RIGHT IN THE HANDS OF THE VIKING DEFENSIVE BACK WENT RIGT INTO THE HANDS OF A BEAR RECEIVER RESULTING IN A TOUCHDOWN.TIE.SHOULD HAVE BEEN 6 WINS 1 LOSS.WE HAVE DONE YEARS OF RESEARCH AND DEVELOPMENT. WE HOPE YOU WILL take FULL ADVANTAGE.For more plays contact us at the above link.We offer a 7 day package for $250.We know once you get these valuable plays you will want more so we are going to offer for new clients 20 plays for the same $250.


----------



## Betting Forum (Nov 4, 2017)

Your threads have been merged. Please follow the rules.


----------

